# Dow International Medical College (DIMC) - Starting December 30th 2014



## futuredoctor (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have started this thread for all of the students who will be attending DIMC this December (class of 2019). It would be nice if all of us could get to know each other here and discuss any issues or queries that we have.

I look forward to getting to know all of you


----------



## Seratonin (Nov 10, 2014)

Through some strange amount of dumb luck I actually managed to get into DIMC. Looking forward to meeting the rest of you at the end of this year! 

Was also wondering if there is anyone else coming in from Canada?


----------



## ff6041 (Aug 29, 2014)

I am, I'm from the east coast, can't wait to meet you all in December!

- - - Updated - - -

Does anybody have any idea how many people are attending this year? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## RaDia Shafiq (Aug 3, 2014)

futuredoctor said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have started this thread for all of the students who will be attending DIMC this December (class of 2019). It would be nice if all of us could get to know each other here and discuss any issues or queries that we have.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know all of you


Please do tell the people about the Facebook group, I think it'll be good to gather all the DIMCians there and we can get an estimate of how many people are attending. 

- - - Updated - - -



ff6041 said:


> I am, I'm from the east coast, can't wait to meet you all in December!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Does anybody have any idea how many people are attending this year? Just out of curiosity.


I currently found almost 13-14 people from this forum and Facebook. But difficult to estimate the total no. Some people join as late as December so maybe we'll even see new students coming during the classes.


----------



## futuredoctor (Aug 26, 2014)

HI GUYS. Okay, so we have a group on facebook for everyone coming in this year just so that we can start getting to know each other and maybe find roommates. Since the group is 'secret' (so that random people don't start joining), I cannot post the link here because it will give you an error. So, for anyone who would like to join the group, please send me the link to your facebook profile (private message) so that I can add you to the group.


----------



## direwolf (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello everyone, I too will be attending DIMC this December. I am looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## tabz (Dec 5, 2014)

*Is DIMC Shifting Somewhere?*

hey guys I am awaiting my acceptance from DIMC right now but one of my friends told me DIMC has shifted to Defence area in Karachi is that true? Although the DUHS admission cell people told me DIMC is in the Ojha campus. My friend said that the defence branch doesn't have much kids so maybe that's why they're accepting you so late so that you can go to the new campus as they want more kids. Does anyone of you know about it? I hope after taking the admission fee and everything they don't declare on me that I have got admission to some defence campus not the ojha one.


----------



## r.ahmed796 (Sep 21, 2013)

hey u future batch mates..in sha Allah we all are gonna make up the 9th batch of dimc this year...and i'll be coming from riyadh..ksa..allhamdulilah got into dimc just a few days ago...i really need some severe sorta help out here...actually i gave my sat 2 on november 8th and recieved my result..sent the screen shot of my score to dr tayyaba aamir..and yes she mailed me the offer letter...now the thing is...i called her yesterday and she goes like when u come to khi..come meet me in the dmc office...submit ur original documents...thats okay no probelem...but wat abt my sat score...how am i suppose to submit my original sat score report to her? like should i be ordering it all the way from college board..usa or like wat? please help guys..:/


----------



## khanmu29 (Dec 6, 2014)

futuredoctor said:


> HI GUYS. Okay, so we have a group on facebook for everyone coming in this year just so that we can start getting to know each other and maybe find roommates. Since the group is 'secret' (so that random people don't start joining), I cannot post the link here because it will give you an error. So, for anyone who would like to join the group, please send me the link to your facebook profile (private message) so that I can add you to the group.



Hey I was wondering if you could add me to the facebook group. I tried to private message you but it won't let me as Im a new user. My facebook link is just /omaralikhan thanks!


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

tabz said:


> hey guys I am awaiting my acceptance from DIMC right now but one of my friends told me DIMC has shifted to Defence area in Karachi is that true? Although the DUHS admission cell people told me DIMC is in the Ojha campus. My friend said that the defence branch doesn't have much kids so maybe that's why they're accepting you so late so that you can go to the new campus as they want more kids. Does anyone of you know about it? I hope after taking the admission fee and everything they don't declare on me that I have got admission to some defence campus not the ojha one.


Nope. We're going to Ojha. See you there (in sha allah) ^_^

- - - Updated - - -



r.ahmed796 said:


> hey u future batch mates..in sha Allah we all are gonna make up the 9th batch of dimc this year...and i'll be coming from riyadh..ksa..allhamdulilah got into dimc just a few days ago...i really need some severe sorta help out here...actually i gave my sat 2 on november 8th and recieved my result..sent the screen shot of my score to dr tayyaba aamir..and yes she mailed me the offer letter...now the thing is...i called her yesterday and she goes like when u come to khi..come meet me in the dmc office...submit ur original documents...thats okay no probelem...but wat abt my sat score...how am i suppose to submit my original sat score report to her? like should i be ordering it all the way from college board..usa or like wat? please help guys..:/


You have to call Collegeboard and request that an official sat score report be sent to DIMC (you have to give them it's address too). It usually takes a few weeks to get there so don't worry about that either :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and Congratulations! 

- - - Updated - - -



khanmu29 said:


> Hey I was wondering if you could add me to the facebook group. I tried to private message you but it won't let me as Im a new user. My facebook link is just /omaralikhan thanks!


I'll add you :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

@r.ahmed796: I forgot to mention... By all official documents she meant your High school diploma, grades from years 9-12... basically everything other than the official SAT 2 score report.


----------



## khanmu29 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> I'll add you :thumbsup:



Thanks!


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

No problem 
Hey, check your fb inbox.


----------



## r.ahmed796 (Sep 21, 2013)

Really i have this friend in dimc and she said the screen shot uve sent to her she needs that....:/ wat should i do! :/
And none of u have applied on sat bases??? :/


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes, she needs that but they won't confirm your admission until you've paid the fee and they've seen your official SAT score report. It's important. They'll keep on bugging you otherwise. 
I've applied on SAT 2 basis.

- - - Updated - - -

And some of the other people in our batch have too.


----------



## r.ahmed796 (Sep 21, 2013)

soo how did u get ur score report??
u called them??...can u please pm me and list the procedure to be taken.....i tried serching on the collegeboard website....but nah..cudnt find anything which could help me out! :/ when did u get in? as in wat month?


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

I called them and told them that I wanted them to send DIMC my official score report.
Yeah sure I'll p.m you the deets.


----------



## r.ahmed796 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thrushe42 said:


> I called them and told them that I wanted them to send DIMC my official score report.
> Yeah sure I'll p.m you the deets.


hey....im sorry i cant reply to ur message...it says ur post count must inc. etc! 
acha listen...how long did it take u to recieve the scores?


----------



## shahmeerlodi (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey can u add me to the fb group here's my link 
https://m.facebook.com/shahmeerLodi?ref=bookmark


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

shahmeerlodi said:


> Hey can u add me to the fb group here's my link
> https://m.facebook.com/shahmeerLodi?ref=bookmark


Sure thing


----------



## rimsha1995 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey guys I'm also joining dimc this year and can't wait to meet you all!  I can't seem to message futuredoctor my Facebook link so I guess I'll see you all at orientation


----------



## rimsha1995 (Dec 11, 2014)

Futuredoctor I got your reply but since I'm new I can't message you or send links, so either you can send me your link or I can wait till orientation however I do need a roommate so it would be better to be able to interact with that person so we can decide what to bring, thanks


----------



## izzy (Dec 27, 2014)

*DIMC Class Of 2019*



futuredoctor said:


> HI GUYS. Okay, so we have a group on facebook for everyone coming in this year just so that we can start getting to know each other and maybe find roommates. Since the group is 'secret' (so that random people don't start joining), I cannot post the link here because it will give you an error. So, for anyone who would like to join the group, please send me the link to your facebook profile (private message) so that I can add you to the group.


What's up. Hope all is good with you. Is it possible if you add me to the facebook group of DIMC class of 2019. I will be attending at the end of this year. my facebook is izzat kamran. 
Thanks and much appreciated


----------



## tabz (Dec 5, 2014)

Is there any confirmed news regarding the orientation? I haven't been informed and no one is picking up on their number.


----------



## zaeemah mansoor (Dec 27, 2014)

what is the limitation of seats in mbbs ??


----------



## AnzaQureshi (Jan 10, 2015)

*In DIDC!*

Uh, hi. I got into DIDC and I'd really like to know the link for the group? ^_^


----------

